# Psdz error



## jpcampa (Dec 12, 2013)

I recently update to v56 psdz data... and when I start Esys and try to connect it shows me this error....

any idea/help :dunno: perhaps @shawnsheridan

Thanks

PS: forget the data2 route...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Did you copy new PSdZData on top of old PSdZData, hence merging two versions?

I would delete entire PSdZData folder and copy new version back.


----------



## jpcampa (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks for your reply!
I deleted the content of the psdz folder and then copied the content... could it be the problem?

As I can see, the problem are the psdz... Should I download it again?

Thanks...

PS.: I think all the members of this foum must pay for make a shawn's monument...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mayve. You cannot uses pieces of new PSdZData with pieces of old one.

Just delete entire PSdZData folder, and extract new one complete, and then copy to correct Data folder location.


----------



## jpcampa (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks... I'll try tonight...
Last question!!, can I place the data folder in another partition of the same disk (example: d/data instead the default c/data)?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

You can place the entire Data folder elsewhere, and point E-Sys to it under E-Sys Options, or you can leave it as C:\Data and put only PSdZData folder elsewhere, and then create a Windows Symbolic Link between an empty C:\Data\psdzdata folder and your actual psdzdata folder location.


----------



## jpcampa (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks!!


----------

